# Three days in The Big Apple



## ooF Fighters (Mar 7, 2014)

Greetings Rumors friends-
Luck has found me! 
I am tagging along with my wife on a trip to New York a couple of weeks from now.
I'll have three solid days between travel days to kill, and I would like advice on what to see, with photography being the main interest. We will be staying in midtown. 
So... Three days- What are the top five or so things you all would shoot?
Thanks!


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2014)

street!

architecture 
and people... soho, washington square park, the village


----------



## Standard (Mar 7, 2014)

NYC is a haven for street photographers. But everywhere you look, regardless of where you will be, there will be tons of other things to shoot as well. Simply research where you'll be staying, or where you'd like to visit, and have at it. You really can't go wrong. A word of advice, bring a wide angle lens…and if you're wearing a Canon camera strap, reverse it out so as NOT TO DISPLAY the brand (or replace it with a plain black strap) and wear it diagonally across the shoulder so the camera is tucked close to the front and side of your arm. When traveling, don't carry a camera bag but rather a non discreet camera backpack. You'll thank me later. Have fun.

Here are selected shots I've taken:
http://www.shaolinfury.com/furyeffect/new-york-city/
http://www.shaolinfury.com/furyeffect/new-york-city-in-film/
http://www.shaolinfury.com/furyeffect/harlem-blues/


----------



## zim (Mar 8, 2014)

Have breakfast in the tick tock diner New Yorker hotel..... Enjoy!
Never had a problem anywhere I went in that lovely city but I'm from Glasgow so maybe I know instinctively how to conduct myself to avoid trouble!


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 8, 2014)

Standard said:


> NYC is a haven for street photographers. But everywhere you look, regardless of where you will be, there will be tons of other things to shoot as well. Simply research where you'll be staying, or where you'd like to visit, and have at it. You really can't go wrong. A word of advice, bring a wide angle lens…and if you're wearing a Canon camera strap, reverse it out so as NOT TO DISPLAY the brand (or replace it with a plain black strap) and wear it diagonally across the shoulder so the camera is tucked close to the front and side of your arm. When traveling, don't carry a camera bag but rather a non discreet camera backpack. You'll thank me later. Have fun.
> 
> Here are selected shots I've taken:
> http://www.shaolinfury.com/furyeffect/new-york-city/
> ...



Lovely pictures and a good timing for me as well. I will be staying in the upper east side for four nights in April right before easter with my wife. We both take pictures. I was thinking about bringing my Siggy 35art, 135L, and maybe the 24-105. If I know my wife well, she will use the 135L most, and maybe the 24-105, so I was thinking of bringing the 16-35L II as well... I shoot on full frame, while her camera is a crop


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Standard-
Beautiful shots- Handheld? I don't want to haul a tripod around. I've done very little people or street photography at all, so it will be very different from my usual bands, baseball and birds.
I'm taking a 5D III + 24-70 as well as a 7D + 10-22.( my son will use the 7d) Ill take the advice and use BR strap, but I was really wanting to show off my new Louis Vuitton camera bag . Oh well.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a great place. Recently spent 4 days in NYC and basically always had my camera in my hand. People, architecture, whatever. We also stayed in midtown (Bryant Park area) and walked as far as the Battery to the south and as far as the Upper East Side to the north. Equipment-wise, I brought my travel triumvirate: 17-40, 24-105, 70-200 F/4 IS. But, I didn't take the 24-104 off the camera the entire time. Hang out in the park near the ice rink and you'll see lots of people photo ops. Go to Times Square. Walk around West Village along Christopher and Bleeker Streets. And, be sure to visit B&H and Adorama just for the experience (kid in a candy shop). Photo ops also in Highline Park (used to be an elevated train line and is now a park). Go to Chinatown and the Lower East Side / Little Italy for more shots (and the food) and walk on the Brooklyn Bridge while you are down there. I could go on and on. Have a great time!

Because someone always raises the topic, I'll tell you that if you are "urban aware," just be smart and you will not have any personal safety issues. FWIW, I had my stuff in my Retrospective 7 (I'd think by now that "bad guys" would recognize the non-camera-bag-camera-bags but it is unobtrusive) and my Smugmug strap over my shoulder with my hand through the E-2 holding the camera. So, barring a mugging (jeeze, I am NOT trying to scare anyone and really was not worried), little chance of losing anything.

JP


----------



## sdsr (Mar 8, 2014)

"Standard", whose excellent photos are anything but, has given you plenty of clues. I would suggest, as his photos do, that NY isn't so much a matter of "things" as places, preferably large areas on extended walks - e.g. an afternoon walk that starts in Central Park at Bethesda Terrace, goes down the mall to the pond, where there's a bridge that gives great views of The Plaza Hotel and surrounding buildings (esp. good at dusk), continuing down 5th Ave to Rockefeller Center and from there to Radio City Music Hall and on to Times Sq. (these are all best at night). A walk down (or up) the "High Line" (and abandoned elevated train track that's been converted into a park of sorts) which has interesting things on and around it; I spent a couple of enjoyable hours doing that last Sunday, and, tempted by the view of the Hudson, followed it with a walk along abandoned piers and parks, with a nice view of the new World Trade Center in the distance. Depending on how far south you go, you could head east to Little Italy/Chinatown, or Washington Square and then head up Broadway to Union Square (with luck this will coincide with the superb farmers' market) and continue up Broadway to the Flatiron Building and beyond. Or walk over the Brooklyn Bridge for great views of Manhattan from the east. But it's hard to go wrong....

Doing all that walking you won't want to lug around a lot of heavy gear, obviously, but aside from that, at the risk of sounding reckless, I think the security warnings you've been given are overstated. I don't like camera straps and bags (unless I'm taking something small like M43 or Sony A7r) and typically carry just one camera with one lens, holding it in my hand (I find it far more comfortable, but maybe that's just me). I do this quite a lot in NY and have never had a problem or sensed a situation where there might be one. Maybe it's just because I'm pretty familiar with it, but it seems like a pretty safe city to me (likewise Philadelphia, where I live and do the same thing).

Anyway, have a great time!


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow
I am getting more fired up about this trip by the minute. I love the sound of "NY isn't so much a matter of "things" as places, preferably large areas on extended walks"- I look forward to that much more than running around on public transportation. And thank you all for the personal safety advice and reassurances. I have had opportunities to visit NY before, but always declined, I think because as a kid, I saw the movie "The Out of Towners", the one with Jack Lemmon. 
Oh, and B&H hadn't even crossed my mind- I'm going to go see where all my money has been going!

It sounds like the 24-70 will do the job on the 5d- I haven't convinced myself I need to get the 16-35.

So- should I pass on the Statue of Liberty & Empire state Bldg? I expected those to be way up on someones list but maybe they arent that interesting?


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 8, 2014)

The Statue of Liberty closed down after "Superstorm Sandy" due to floods and damage to the piers. Do go if it has reopened. The Empire State Building has some great art deco stuff and you should go up for the view once, if you've never been.


----------



## winglet (Mar 8, 2014)

New York is undoubtably one of the absolute best places to photograph in the world. There is simply an overload of things to point your camera at and no one will bat an eye as tourists and street photography are everywhere. I looked in my logbook and I counted 28 trips to the city (airline pilot), but I could never begin to see it all in several lifetimes.

I would definitely have a list of places to see, and have a loose idea beforehand of where you want to go, and how you will get there. With an RTA day pass and the subway you're good to go, you can cover an incredible amount of ground in the time you'll be there. But having said that don't schedule TOO tightly, to leave some room for improvisation because you will find unexpected things around every corner. 

There are a ton of landmark buildings around Times Square, which is also close to the south end of Central Park (which is also near Columbus Circle and the iconic 5th Ave Apple store). You'll be able to stroll by Carnegie Hall, Rockefeller Center, and Radio City Music Hall. 

When you get hungry, your biggest problem will be deciding which of the incredible delis, street carts, or limitless restaurants to choose from. It's insane.

Do go see B&H but don't get bogged down, you could waste half a day in there just gawking around and talking to the amazing salespeople. It's like Santa's workshop with the baskets whizzing around on the tracks and elevators. (You'll see!  )

From what you describe, if you won't have the 24-105 probably the next best will be the 16-35, definitely the best for the architecture. But for the people pics not as suitable and even the 35 is a little short if you're on a full-frame. Really if you just took the 24-105 and hit the streets you'd be good, with maybe the 16-35 to swap for some awesome building shots.

But as long as you use a bare minimum of common sense, I can't think you will have the slightest problem with personal safety. It isn't the New York of the 70's when muggings and petty theft were rampant, it's actually a very safe city. 

Enjoy! I'm envious, can't wait for my next trip there!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> The Statue of Liberty closed down after "Superstorm Sandy" due to floods and damage to the piers. Do go if it has reopened. The Empire State Building has some great art deco stuff and you should go up for the view once, if you've never been.



Agree on the Empire State building..... the view from the top is fantastic.

I was warned about long lines and a 2 to 3 hour wait to go to the top so I decided to pass on it and just walk around instead. As I walked by the entrance you could see the ropes for the lineups inside, but no people.... so I asked what the wait was and was told there was none. I went inside, through a LARGE room with lots of ropes for the line-up to go ( without people) and went straight to the elevators... at the top the view was great, no crowds, and to top it all off, a smog-free day and great visibility....


----------



## lion rock (Mar 8, 2014)

ooF,
Plan on some night time long exposure from a high vantage point of the city. Our daughter took us up to Rockefeller's. Use high iso, open wide, they don't allow tripods up there. There may be other places high up, but I don't know of others.
-r


----------



## christianronnel (Mar 8, 2014)

A visit to the top of the Empire State is a must. You can buy a Citypass that would get you big discounts. Skip most of the museums except for maybe Guggenhiem for architecture photography and the Met just for awesomeness. The Brooklyn bridge is not that far either and it's a good stroll. There are some good cafes and restaurants to have dinner in that area after sunset shooting. Here are a couple of shots I took when I was there a week before hurricane Sandy. Have a fun and safe trip!

http://500px.com/photo/61877397
http://500px.com/photo/61710507


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 8, 2014)

I would agree with *winglet*, if you're trying to keep it simple, a 24-105 (or 24-70) + a 16-35 (or 17-40) would be great. Those two lenses would not weigh you down and you would have plenty of room left in your day pack for other stuff. Make sure and watch the weather and maybe take a light jacket depending on temp and possible rain. The only other lens I might throw in would be the 15mm FishEye because it's so fun and very small/light. If IQ isn't your top priority, you could replace the 24-105 with a Tamrom 28-300 super zoom and you'd have more reach but still take a wide lens of some kind.

I haven't been to NY in a long time and everyone else has offered so much good advice on the city that all I'll say is the Subway makes NY a joy to move around in. No waiting for taxis or buses, etc. But most of the time you will want to stay on the street and walk. There is soooo much to see. It's a feast for the eyes. Very interesting both day and night.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 8, 2014)

As for a tripod, what if you took a Tamrac Zipshot? You could use it as a monopod up on the top of Empire and it wouldn't get in anyone's way, etc. I think the reason they don't allow the tripods is due to the crowds and the fact that the tripod legs stick way out and trip folks, etc. Whatever the reason or whatever you decide, maybe you can use some kind of monopod braced against the rail to help with shots like that. Good luck! Enjoy!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> As for a tripod, what if you took a Tamrac Zipshot? You could use it as a monopod up on the top of Empire and it wouldn't get in anyone's way, etc. I think the reason they don't allow the tripods is due to the crowds and the fact that the tripod legs stick way out and trip folks, etc. Whatever the reason or whatever you decide, maybe you can use some kind of monopod braced against the rail to help with shots like that. Good luck! Enjoy!



I have never had a problem getting my monopod through security. I have a nice walnut ball that threads onto the top of the monopod and I extend it to cane length and walk with a bit of a limp


----------



## mm (Mar 8, 2014)

Make sure you take a spin to the Top of the Rock. The worst thing about the Empire State Building, you can't see the Empire State Building. The Rock gives a great view of the State Building and the Park.

Second, take the ferry to Staten Island. It's not so much Staten Island that you want, but the trip back from Staten Island gives an incredible view of lower Manhattan. You also get a quick boat by of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## pulsarman (Mar 8, 2014)

You've gotten great advice. I love the Flatiron building and revisit the neighborhood almost every time I'm in NYC (a few times a year). Give yourself plenty of time to maximize serendipity. If architecture is high on your list you might want to rent a tilt-shift lens (24mm). B&H is a must. If you go in with a backpack holding your camera and gear, let them know and they'll let you take it through rather than checking it. You can also try out any of the lenses. I've never had a problem in the city, safety wise. Biggest worry is the siren call of B&H.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow-christianronnel, Those are a couple of inspiring shots!

I think my equipment list is coming together:
Monopod 
5 DIII + 7D w generic straps
24-105/ 24-70 +10-22 & 8-15 fisheye
1 ratty looking backpack
cards & batteries-
It could hardly be simpler
Just gotta talk my wife out of the plays on Broadway and most the museums now...
As far as I can tell from the web site , the Statue of Liberty is open, fingers crossed.

Thanks everyone!




christianronnel said:


> A visit to the top of the Empire State is a must. You can buy a Citypass that would get you big discounts. Skip most of the museums except for maybe Guggenhiem for architecture photography and the Met just for awesomeness. The Brooklyn bridge is not that far either and it's a good stroll. There are some good cafes and restaurants to have dinner in that area after sunset shooting. Here are a couple of shots I took when I was there a week before hurricane Sandy. Have a fun and safe trip!
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/61877397
> http://500px.com/photo/61710507


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm going to be in NYC for 3 or 4 days this spring so all of this advice will be helpful to me too. Just want to say thank you! 

Also, the photos that have been posted/linked to are inspiring!


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 9, 2014)

As a New Yorker I gotta post this to this thread. It is hysterical and all totally true. I'll follow with real suggestions after we all have a laugh.

http://youtu.be/8LmPBPWHJu4


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 9, 2014)

Also ooF,

You really don't have to worry about taping up your gear or putting it in a grungy disguise, NYC is super safe. There are lights, people and police officers everywhere you go. Everyone else around you will also have cameras hanging around their necks and looking up 

What area are you staying in? I can give suggestions for food and the enjoyable things that the locals do. I've actually never been to the Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, etc... and I've lived here my while life!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As a New Yorker I gotta post this to this thread. It is hysterical and all totally true. I'll follow with real suggestions after we all have a laugh.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8LmPBPWHJu4


I notice that you did not post this between the hours of 4 and 6


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 9, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> Also ooF,
> 
> You really don't have to worry about taping up your gear or putting it in a grungy disguise, NYC is super safe. There are lights, people and police officers everywhere you go. Everyone else around you will also have cameras hanging around their necks and looking up
> 
> What area are you staying in? I can give suggestions for food and the enjoyable things that the locals do. I've actually never been to the Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, etc... and I've lived here my while life!




Thanks pdirestajr!
Great video, thanks for the laugh- I sat the family down to watch & learn . We'll stay outta da way. Good to see New Yorkers still have a sense of humor.
We'll be staying at the Cassa Hotel - 70 W 45th St in midtown Manhattan. And I am not above eating boiled, mystery meat wrapped in intestine or assorted toppings on a slab of dough, they are staples in my house. I think I am going to love NY after all. Maybe I'll get a shirt to show it.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 9, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> So- should I pass on the Statue of Liberty & Empire state Bldg? I expected those to be way up on someones list but maybe they arent that interesting?



Depends what you mean - if you like how cities look from on high (I don't), by all means go up the Empire State Building or something similar (I would rather look up at it with a wide-angle lens); otherwise, it's hard to avoid (you get nice, if somewhat distant, views of it and the Chrysler Building, from the High Line). The best way to see the Statue of Liberty is probably from a boat, such as a Circle Line cruise (there's at least one that doesn't take too long and takes you around the southern end of Manhattan - great views of the city if you have the time, day or night).


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 9, 2014)

Might try this, or at least get a few hints from their itinerary:

http://www.viator.com/tours/New-York-City/Small-Group-Photography-Walking-Tour-of-NYC/d687-5537NYCPHOTO


----------



## mwh1964 (Mar 9, 2014)

A New York too. Safety will not be a concern, if acting with slightest common sense. Go take the East River Ferry - 12$ day pass - and visit LIS, Williamsburg and Brooklyn Bridge Park (be sure to try the vanilla Chocolate Chip at at BKL Ice-cream Factory) and then pass the bridge by foot and proceed to city hall, WTC, Battery Park, Wall St perhaps a heli ride before heading back to midtown from pier 11. Enjoy


----------



## SwampYankee (Mar 9, 2014)

Staying in midtown? First and most important rule. GET OUT OF MIDTOWN! Midtown is mostly tourist stuff anyway. Sure, you have to photographer the Chrysler building and the Empire State Building so get it out of your system. The other thing that is kind of in midtown is Grand Central Station. Spend a few hours in Grand Central Station . Good place for people & architectural photography. Save this if it's raining and you need to be inside. Now, lets get you out and about. Take the F train to York Street in Brooklyn (buy yourself a 3 day unlimited card, subways is the best way to get around, safe & fast). Walk through DUMBO to Brooklyn Bridge Park (this is a short walk but gets you under 2 bridges and the best views of Manhattan. Continue in the park under the Brooklyn Bridge to the Squibb Park rope bridge. go past the bridge and take some photos of the skyline with the burnt out pier pilings. Now up the Squibb Park bridge to the Brooklyn Heights Promenade (think Moonstruck). You then have the choice to walk through Brownstone Brooklyn or walk over the Brooklyn Bridge to lower Manhattan. This should fill up a day and a memory card or 2.
Another day you can catch a subway to the Lower East Side (F train again to Essex Street) walk around the Lower East Side and then walk over the Williamsburg Bridge to hipster Brooklyn in Williamsburg. Take the L train back to the end (8th Avenue and if you have anything left in your legs you can walk visit the Chelsea Markets and walk up the HighLine Park. You might also want to take the tram to Roosevelt Island and see Freedom Park. Great views of Manhattan here. As to Museums the Museum of Modern Art can be hit or miss and is usually impossibly crowded. There is plenty to see and photograph at the Metropolitan Museum of Art. Here is my best tip. It is open until 9PM on Friday and Saturday. The crowds really thin out after 5PM. Go at 5 stay until 9. If it's nice out it is safe to walk around the Central Park reservoir at night. Other ideas are the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens and one of my favorites is Green Wood Cemetery. Not hard to get too and definitely something special that the tourists don't see. Once again GET OUT OF MIDTOWN! Midtown is for tourists. You can do well with just the 24-105. Thats is what I use about 95% of the time. The wide angle will be useful too. If you don't have a Black Rapid or something similar you might want to consider it. Takes a big load off your neck and will add hours to your shooting day. BTW Grand Central Station and I think the museums frown on tripods. Best time and place for a tripod is Brooklyn Bridge Park at night. Welcome and have fun


----------



## jointdoc (Mar 9, 2014)

The following link is one my sister gave me.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/emmyf/10-secret-sites-of-new-york-city


----------



## zim (Mar 9, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Staying in midtown? First and most important rule. GET OUT OF MIDTOWN! Midtown is mostly tourist stuff anyway. Sure, you have to photographer the Chrysler building and the Empire State Building so get it out of your system. The other thing that is kind of in midtown is Grand Central Station. Spend a few hours in Grand Central Station . Good place for people & architectural photography. Save this if it's raining and you need to be inside. Now, lets get you out and about. Take the F train to York Street in Brooklyn (buy yourself a 3 day unlimited card, subways is the best way to get around, safe & fast). Walk through DUMBO to Brooklyn Bridge Park (this is a short walk but gets you under 2 bridges and the best views of Manhattan. Continue in the park under the Brooklyn Bridge to the Squibb Park rope bridge. go past the bridge and take some photos of the skyline with the burnt out pier pilings. Now up the Squibb Park bridge to the Brooklyn Heights Promenade (think Moonstruck). You then have the choice to walk through Brownstone Brooklyn or walk over the Brooklyn Bridge to lower Manhattan. This should fill up a day and a memory card or 2.
> Another day you can catch a subway to the Lower East Side (F train again to Essex Street) walk around the Lower East Side and then walk over the Williamsburg Bridge to hipster Brooklyn in Williamsburg. Take the L train back to the end (8th Avenue and if you have anything left in your legs you can walk visit the Chelsea Markets and walk up the HighLine Park. You might also want to take the tram to Roosevelt Island and see Freedom Park. Great views of Manhattan here. As to Museums the Museum of Modern Art can be hit or miss and is usually impossibly crowded. There is plenty to see and photograph at the Metropolitan Museum of Art. Here is my best tip. It is open until 9PM on Friday and Saturday. The crowds really thin out after 5PM. Go at 5 stay until 9. If it's nice out it is safe to walk around the Central Park reservoir at night. Other ideas are the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens and one of my favorites is Green Wood Cemetery. Not hard to get too and definitely something special that the tourists don't see. Once again GET OUT OF MIDTOWN! Midtown is for tourists. You can do well with just the 24-105. Thats is what I use about 95% of the time. The wide angle will be useful too. If you don't have a Black Rapid or something similar you might want to consider it. Takes a big load off your neck and will add hours to your shooting day. BTW Grand Central Station and I think the museums frown on tripods. Best time and place for a tripod is Brooklyn Bridge Park at night. Welcome and have fun




Been their once and that right there really really makes me want to go back, have to admit we did get caught in the 'tourist trap' some what, but it's a very enjoyable trap to get caught in. Difficult to balance the must sees with further afield attractions especially with a family addicted to shopping!
+1000000


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Staying in midtown? First and most important rule. GET OUT OF MIDTOWN!



Just don't do it between the hours of four and six.......


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 9, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Wow-christianronnel, Those are a couple of inspiring shots!
> 
> I think my equipment list is coming together:
> Monopod
> ...



Please don't avoid the Broadway shows, at least not all of them. They are a must! And since you list two bodies, don't carry them both at the same time, they will just weigh you down. You will be walking A LOT. Keep it light. Just take a body, two lenses, and minimal extra stuff. You'll have to deal with security sometimes, you'll have to manage and hold on to it all in the subway and you'll have to put it somewhere when you eat. A lot of places you go are small. Tables, chairs, etc are cramped. One SLR on a BR strap with an extra lens in a backpack along with all your extra stuff (including perhaps a light rain jacket or umbrella) will be plenty.

And I'll push my favorite little flash one more time. The SunPak RD2000 with a StoFen diffuser works great on the 5D-III for fill. Don't forget to get a few eneloops. Two AA batteries in that flash should last all day with an extra two in your pocket.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> As a New Yorker I gotta post this to this thread. It is hysterical and all totally true. I'll follow with real suggestions after we all have a laugh.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8LmPBPWHJu4


It's really good advice. I avoid rush hour when travelling.

My last time to NYC, morning rush hour was spent enjoying breakfasts or bicycling through parks (there is a loop around the edge of Manhattan....very nice!)

Evening rush hour was spent enjoying a meal, except for my trip up the Empire State Building.... strangely deserted at supper time 

When I am driving through a large city, I time it to miss rush hour. Who needs the agravation.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 11, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Might try this, or at least get a few hints from their itinerary:
> 
> http://www.viator.com/tours/New-York-City/Small-Group-Photography-Walking-Tour-of-NYC/d687-5537NYCPHOTO


Thanks for the link, Jumbo
Helicopter tour eh? Hmm


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> ooF Fighters said:
> 
> 
> > Wow-christianronnel, Those are a couple of inspiring shots!
> ...


Well I'm taking my 14 yo son along and he will use the 7d. with the 10-22 lens, I think. Otherwise he will be staring at his smart phone the whole trip!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got back, and NYC was incredible and a place I will visit several times more. B&H was surreal (with its Harry Potter logistics system. Here is a shot I took while eating at The River Cafe in Brooklyn. I hope you like it. 

G.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shot Quasimodo. Nicely dine.


----------

